# GE washer machine noise



## superiorbuilt4u (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a GE washing machine that sounds like a bearing has gone on the motor. When I opened the bottom access panel, the noise seems to be coming from the assembly directly under the drum. It looks like there is dark colored grease on some of the surrounding parts. Any suggestion or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for your help


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the unit?

Could be the pump going bad if it is not the motor.


----------



## superiorbuilt4u (Mar 18, 2007)

redline said:


> How old is the unit?
> 
> Could be the pump going bad if it is not the motor.


The unit is 6 years old. The noise seems to be coming from directly under the the drum during the spin cycle to remove the water from the clothes


----------

